# Any love for colnago master



## Bantamben

I am on a colnagoaster kick. I have a love for steel bikes and I've been away from owning one for two long. My current bike is a 15lb specialized 2011 tarmac project black. Thinking about selling it and getting a colnago master light. Any colnago lovers out there with pics and or some frame and fork weights. I'd like to do a weight weenie master as light as is reasonable to still be my main bike ie no carbon saddle with no padding.


----------



## froze

I love the looks of them, I just can't bring myself to spend the money for one! I think those bikes weigh around 19 pounds with middle of the road components which isn't bad for a steel bike, but they can get down into the low 16 pound range if you have jack to spend on lightweight components like Campy Super Record 11 with Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher wheels and other light weight odds and ends which is real good for steel.


----------



## Mapei

I like my 2010 (or is it a 2011?) Master Light an awful lot. I can't remember how much it weighs (and I'm not going to weight it right now), but I think it's about 18 pounds as shown. Handling is sedate in the Colnago style. Ride is Colnago stable and predictable. And as you can see, it's a veritable feast for the eyes. Yes, when the ride was going to be hilly or otherwise difficult, I'd take out my 16 pound Time carbon fiber bike (which, unfortunately, got dismembered in a crash), but that doesn't mean the Colnago doesn't have a secure place in my affections. Bicycles don't come any classier than one in Colnago steel. As opposed to too many steel bikes (are you listening Mr. Rivendell?), my Colnago enjoys moving quickly, too.

View attachment 274990
View attachment 274991
View attachment 274992
View attachment 274993


----------



## Bantamben

Really nice bike I love the molteni colors. 2010 are pretty light I would guess for a steel bike. Thanks for the pics looks fantastic I like your style


----------



## sante pollastri

View attachment 275014
View attachment 275015

this is my 2010 master....7,9 kg of pure passion!


----------



## sante pollastri

Mapei said:


> I like my 2010 (or is it a 2011?) Master Light an awful lot. I can't remember how much it weighs (and I'm not going to weight it right now), but I think it's about 18 pounds as shown. Handling is sedate in the Colnago style. Ride is Colnago stable and predictable. And as you can see, it's a veritable feast for the eyes. Yes, when the ride was going to be hilly or otherwise difficult, I'd take out my 16 pound Time carbon fiber bike (which, unfortunately, got dismembered in a crash), but that doesn't mean the Colnago doesn't have a secure place in my affections. Bicycles don't come any classier than one in Colnago steel. As opposed to too many steel bikes (are you listening Mr. Rivendell?), my Colnago enjoys moving quickly, too.
> 
> View attachment 274990
> View attachment 274991
> View attachment 274992
> View attachment 274993


what a beauty!


----------



## kbwh

Plus point is that Colnago has brought out the one and only AD10 paint job again.


----------



## sante pollastri

kbwh said:


> Plus point is that Colnago has brought out the one and only AD10 paint job again.


the art decor paint scheme is gorgeous,I've got an original one
View attachment 275016


----------



## kbwh

So has my wife on her Technos from '98.


----------



## Bantamben

Btw anyone know of any newer gram sets in 5,59,60 out there I'm home sing to get one.


----------



## slitespd

I love mine..........2012 PR99. Here's a picture before I changed the stem to one that more closely matches the frame tubing diameter and is a -17 degree. I don't particularly care about the weight. It's not light but it certainly isn't heavy either.


----------



## Bantamben

Yeah parallel top tubes always look better with a -17 stem


----------



## Maverick

Had mine built up, a special weightweenie project with some custom components. 
Total weight approx 6950 gr.
Will post some pictures when I get back to Tokyo.


----------



## Bantamben

That would be great that's kinda what i want to do I was thinking if I could keep it under 16.5 I wouldn't feel like I'm giving up to much performance. I currently have super record, 3t carbon bars reynolds carbon tubulars etc.. So I'm not super weight weenie stuff but pretty light. Would be cool to see your recipe for sub 7kg master


----------



## american psycho

50cm frame is a good start ;-)


----------



## Aussie Rider

I love my old Master Olympic Art Decor and my Technos, rode a very pleasant 60 km this morning on the Master Olympic


----------



## Dave IV

If you are not racing or riding competitively then a few pounds really is not going to make significant performance difference. The beauty of the Colnago Master (or DerRosa Primato) over the bland, cookie-cutter aesthetics of carbon bikes will more than make up for the low weight bragging rights.


----------



## paredown

Aussie Rider said:


> I love my old Master Olympic Art Decor and my Technos, rode a very pleasant 60 km this morning on the Master Olympic


Nice pair!

Missed a bargain Tecnos on the 'Bay last week--stoopid new phone/carrier and could not get online in time for the snipe bid....

I have not owned a Master, but loved the Tecnos that I sold (slightly too big).


----------



## Maverick

Bantamben said:


> That would be great that's kinda what i want to do I was thinking if I could keep it under 16.5 I wouldn't feel like I'm giving up to much performance. I currently have super record, 3t carbon bars reynolds carbon tubulars etc.. So I'm not super weight weenie stuff but pretty light. Would be cool to see your recipe for sub 7kg master


Just to share with you the actual weight of a Colnago Master.
Mine weighs 2550 gr with fork and Chris King headset.
Size 50cm, with black and gold trimmings (Master 55 Anniversary)


----------



## Monkeymsp

My riding buddy has a vintage Merckx and loves passing carbon guys up the hills. He takes it as a challenge and does not often loose. I get a kick out of watching that, maybe those few extra pounds of steel will be all you need to feel the same way and take KOM home 

edit- this was my 10th post, so now I can see pictures. What beautiful bikes! I could not have wished for a better thread to reach this particular milestone. Awesome bikes guys!


----------



## Bantamben

Monkeymsp said:


> My riding buddy has a vintage Merckx and loves passing carbon guys up the hills. He takes it as a challenge and does not often loose. I get a kick out of watching that, maybe those few extra pounds of steel will be all you need to feel the same way and take KOM home
> 
> edit- this was my 10th post, so now I can see pictures. What beautiful bikes! I could not have wished for a better thread to reach this particular milestone. Awesome bikes guys!


I love that exactly if you've got a steel bike it's nice to be able to get all the carbon guys up hills. If you get spanked you can always say, might be time to get a carbon bike.


----------



## Bantamben

Maverick said:


> Just to share with you the actual weight of a Colnago Master.
> Mine weighs 2550 gr with fork and Chris King headset.
> Size 50cm, with black and gold trimmings (Master 55 Anniversary)


Size 50 man ill need a size 59 or 60 just to get the drop decent I have an 827mm seat height. So I am guessing that as once a 60 is 20 percent bigger than a 50 that the weight will be at least 200 grams heavier maybe more so looking at about a 1200 gram increase in weight vs tarmac. So I'm looking at about an 18 lb bike in my size


----------



## Bantamben

Ill have to get a smaller water bottle to save weight


----------



## Mapei

Monkeymsp said:


> My riding buddy has a vintage Merckx and loves passing carbon guys up the hills. He takes it as a challenge and does not often loose. I get a kick out of watching that, maybe those few extra pounds of steel will be all you need to feel the same way and take KOM home
> 
> edit- this was my 10th post, so now I can see pictures. What beautiful bikes! I could not have wished for a better thread to reach this particular milestone. Awesome bikes guys!


Monkeymsp -- Not to derail this thread into material/weight weenie-dom, but I had a carbon frame (a Time Edge Translink), an aluminum frame (a Colnago Dream) and a couple of steel bikes (the Colnago Master and a Somec) side by side for several years. Oh yes, as my original post implies, I also had a rather weighty Rivendell Ramboulet for several years, as well. And my old bones and old muscles tell you this: My legs, my lungs, my general well-being and my bicycle computer all agreed that the carbon fiber Time was the best of bunch in terms of speed, comfort and endurance. This isn't to say that I didn't/don't love the other bikes highly (okay, with the Rivendell, not so much), but the cold hard parameters perpetually pointed in the plastic direction. Whether it was purely a weight issue or perhaps a geometry issue, I don't know.


----------



## Bikephelps

I recently purchased a 30th Anniversary 2013 Colnago Master frame with 11-speed Campagnolo Chorus. The result is by far the best bike I’ve ever ridden. It’s smooth, stiff, accelerates quickly and handles like it’s on rails. It’s also beautiful. It isn’t my lightest bike (19+pounds) but it rides much lighter than it is (if that makes any sense).
If you can appreciate the ride of high end steel, this is a bike to consider. This may not be the best bike available for everyone, but it’s the best bike for me.
Colnago Master frame
Campy Chorus 11-speed components
Campy Record hubs-Velocity A23 rims-32 DT 14-15 3X spokes–Continental 25mm tires
Brooks Swift Titanium rails saddle
Nitto classic handlebars
Velo Orange 120mm stem
Campy Record pedals
Campy Record aluminum aero seat post
Fisik handlebar tape
King water bottle cages
View attachment 275377


----------



## Maverick

Here you go..




























X marks the Colnago 





































With Lightweight Ventoux
(apologies for the poor pic)


----------



## Bantamben

Does the master take a 27.2 seatpost. And does your bike have a 1" stem or did you use a shim and go 1 1/8"


----------



## Maverick

27.2mm post on a Master. 
oversize stem with a 1 1/8 to 1inch shim.


----------



## froze

Maverick said:


> Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X marks the Colnago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Lightweight Ventoux
> (apologies for the poor pic)


WOW!! That's a gorgeous bike. I don't typically like black on bikes because they usually are nothing but black, but your bike with the gold accents just makes it explode. That's a work of art, nice, real nice.


----------



## sante pollastri

Maverick said:


> Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X marks the Colnago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Lightweight Ventoux
> (apologies for the poor pic)


ahahahaha!!
God bless you!!


----------



## Mapei

Very, very, very nice. Steel meets carbon in a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## jackblack

I have a Tecnos that I love. It moves along very well, has an terrific ride quality and geometry and I like to look at it. I just bought a C-50 to try. Same size and all. Initial impressions are that I may prefer the Tecnos, but I only have 150 miles in the C-50. The c-50 probably climbs a bit better as it is more efficient feeling. Not sure if that translates to real speed.


----------



## Arran

Hey could anyone tell me more about this frame. I bought it a few years back as my first road bike for college back in 2003. 

I was just wanting to find out if it is rare?? I have never seen the same color on any other Olympic masters?

Its not a good pic
View attachment 275727
View attachment 275728


----------



## mikerp

Great looking ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## paredown

Arran said:


> Hey could anyone tell me more about this frame. I bought it a few years back as my first road bike for college back in 2003.
> 
> I was just wanting to find out if it is rare?? I have never seen the same color on any other Olympic masters?


Not crazy rare. although the Master Olympic was a short-lived model that was replaced by the Master Light--it was produced 1993 only, but some production spilled over to 1994.

There used to be a hierarchy starting with the Master--then they added the Piu (or Plus) that in it's first incarnation had the internal top tube cable routing and a few other small differences--possibly frame tubing although I have never confirmed that. Same shaped (Gilco) tubing as the Master. The Olympic incarnation was dropped because of pressure from the IOC. Master Light came next to replace the Olympic. Then the Extra Light--which may have happened about the time they switched from quill to ahead style headset.

I've seen a few over the years with that Decor paint like yours with the green/turquoise base color,

Nice bike though.


----------



## american psycho

Here's my ride, over the winter it got a 10 speed upgrade and the carbon treatment with cranks, rear derailleur, bars, and brifters.

View attachment 276016

View attachment 276017

View attachment 276018

View attachment 276019


----------



## andesman

8.3 kilos as shown, probably my favourite ride...

master x light&#x2F;record&#x2F; h plus sons by willy gil, on Flickr


----------



## froze

american psycho said:


> Here's my ride, over the winter it got a 10 speed upgrade and the carbon treatment with cranks, rear derailleur, bars, and brifters.
> 
> View attachment 276016
> 
> View attachment 276017
> 
> View attachment 276018
> 
> View attachment 276019


Sweet, a real nice looking bike. Congratulations for having such a fine machine.


----------



## BacDoc

Early nineties Master Olympic - I don't weigh my Italian steel bikes as that is not on the priority list for these bikes.


----------



## mj3200

*8.3 Kgs as shown but with tubs. 8.65Kg here. Great bike.*

View attachment 278669


----------



## handlebarchap

View attachment 282265


Here is my 81 Mexico , by all accounts a very rare frame 'scelta dei campioni 'don smith' ... rides like a dream.


----------



## krevass

Blackie

View attachment 282335


----------



## crn

My Master decor from 1993 with period correct 8 speed Campy Athena gruppo


----------



## colnagoG60

I love mine:


----------



## mtbstuff

hey I'm in the same boat. I kept my project black but this now gets my attention. weighs under 8kg


----------

